# best BAR-n-CHAIN oil



## 333.okh (May 7, 2013)

yeah I might just be starting a fight, but what is it? If I had a new saw and wanted good oil who do I buy?

What do I know, I ran out of bar oil the other day and ran Phillips 66 Aviation 20W/50 motor oil. Worked like a champ and seems to have cleaned stuff up a lot while I did it. That work was done up in a tree with my CS3400 Echo top handle.


----------



## scottmphoto (May 7, 2013)

My dad used to own a shop and I've been using NOS stuff that he had. I can't remember what brand it was, but it was a name brand. Recently, I've been using the stuff from TSC as it's cheaper than the Poulan stuff at Wally-World.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 7, 2013)

I've run TSC Brand, Stihl's Premium, "woodcutters", BioPlus, Save A Chain, Brad Penn, Poulan.

And the best combination of price and performance is Save a Chain it's very sticky, and retails for about 10-12$ a gallon.


----------



## Warped5 (May 7, 2013)

IMHO, all the 'name' brands are too pricy.

The stuff at Menard's is too thin ... will only use it down near zero.

Overall, I like the stuff at TSC the best. I usually stock up in February when it goes on sale.


----------



## ttyR2 (May 7, 2013)

Old engine oil strained through a pair of ladies nylons to filter out the metal chunks, obviously. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (May 7, 2013)

:deadhorse:


I run whats cheapest....... Home brew in the winter..... Way lube from work is nice too......


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 7, 2013)

Whatever kind the company buys but its usually Echo in a 55 gallon drum


----------



## Fifelaker (May 7, 2013)

I use TSC brand. It's bar and chain oil, as long as there is oil on it I don't worry about who made it. Any bar and chain issues I have had were not the fault of the oil. Engine oil I feel different about.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 7, 2013)

When the wife goes to Walmart I have her pick up a jug or two of Poulan Bar Oil.
It works good and is cheap.

The best I have ever ued in some old Motion Lotion my dad had one time.


JMHO

YMMV


----------



## Mikesprojects (May 7, 2013)

Last week when looking at new stihl chain saws at the dealer I over heard the dealers certified technician tell a customer that stihl makes their chain saws with a special rubber type of gasket, that if ran with old motor oil or maybe clean car oil? it will actually deteriorate the rubber & make the saw leak on purpose & then its shame on the individual for using that oil.........I thought that was a weird thing to say & if true is something to think about. I think the technician mentioned the EPA.
That brings up another thing, stihl bar oil cost me 18.99 from the dealer last week for just one gallon. That's expensive.... I want to only use that brand for my new expensive saw so maybe buying in larger quantities is the way to go. I'm just newb, educating myself along the way.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 7, 2013)

18.99 for bar oil:bang: there is no need to spend that much or even use just Stihl oil. If you want good tacky oil use Itasca its about $7-$9 a gallon


----------



## Fifelaker (May 7, 2013)

My MS440 has never had Stihl B&C oil in it unless the dealer put it in the first time. 9 years old and no leaks yet. A friend has a MS290 he bought last fall same thing. 18.99 a gal is nuts, it may be cheaper to replace the rubber parts once a month.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 7, 2013)

I run husqvarna bar oil in my stihls ,it feels a little stickier than the stihl oil


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2013)

Mikesprojects said:


> Last week when looking at new stihl chain saws at the dealer I over heard the dealers certified technician tell a customer that stihl makes their chain saws with a special rubber type of gasket, that if ran with old motor oil or maybe clean car oil? it will actually deteriorate the rubber & make the saw leak on purpose & then its shame on the individual for using that oil.........I thought that was a weird thing to say & if true is something to think about. I think the technician mentioned the EPA.
> That brings up another thing, stihl bar oil cost me 18.99 from the dealer last week for just one gallon. That's expensive.... I want to only use that brand for my new expensive saw so maybe buying in larger quantities is the way to go. I'm just newb, educating myself along the way.



There's no need to pay that much for bar oil. I usually run TSC oil in my Stihls but there have been times when I had to run other stuff.
I've run out of bar oil (bad planning on my part) at work so I used multi weight automotive oil, gear oil thinned with kerosene, ATF, hydraulic oil...anything that's slippery. I've never had any problems with the oilers or seals.
The only thing I won't run is drain oil but a lot of guys do.
I'm sure the Stihl bar oil is fine stuff but you can do just as well elsewhere for a better price.


----------



## w8ye (May 7, 2013)

I used drained motor oil for 40 years. Strained through pantie hose. Have used old Dexron and new 10W-40 too. Never any problem.

Right now I'm using Menard's which smells like old gear hypoid oil. It has some tacky in it.

Next up is TSC.

Have used Brad Penn or something like that? and Spectrum (liked the best as it had the most tacky but was acually reclaimed oil)

Never had a problem with the rubber in a Stihl unless it just got old from age but the oil never bothered it.


----------



## Warped5 (May 7, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I used drained motor oil for 40 years. Strained through pantie hose. Have used old Dexron and new 10W-40 too. Never any problem.
> 
> Right now I'm using Menard's which smells like old gear hypoid oil. It has some tacky in it.
> 
> ...



IIRC, Spectrum makes the TSC, Sears and Husky branded oil.


----------



## w8ye (May 7, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> IIRC, Spectrum makes the TSC, Sears and Husky branded oil.



Poulan & Dolmar too though they all may not be blended exactly the same.


----------



## CJ1 (May 7, 2013)

The cheapest bar and chain oil I can find, usually TSC. CJ


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 7, 2013)

I recently picked up a gallon of TSC bar oil and it's too thin for my liking, and almost no tackiness
to it. The Stihl "premium" now gray bottle is retailing for close to 20$ a gallon, the "Woodcutters" 
cheaper grade in the orange bottle is around 13$. For my customers 14$ is the max they're wiling to pay 
for bar oil.


----------



## lumberjack48 (May 7, 2013)

When we had two trucks two skidders, feller buncher, four vehicles, every oil change took about 38 gals of oil. We were running up to six saws everyday, i used all of our used oil for chain oil with no issues.

Back in the 60's i used straight 80/90 in the summer. When it started cooling off we mixed it with number 1 or 2 fuel oil, the end of the bar would be green, it really kept things lubricated.

The best oil i ever used is rock drill oil, its the stickiest, stringiest stuff i ever used.


----------



## TIMBERTRON (May 7, 2013)

*Bar and chain oil*

Don't know about half the brands you guys are talking about. but I don't see why pay a lot for oil you are basically just putting on the ground so I go with the cheap #### harvest king bar and chain it works and I get it in 2 gallon jugs for 9.99 at the local Big R store here in the Montana area


----------



## AuerX (May 7, 2013)

I like Green Earth Technologies - G-OIL® - Bar & Chain

All American Biodegradable and works as well as the Husqvarna Oil I still use occasionally.
(_When I say it works "As Well" as the Husqvarna oil I mean I cant tell the difference_)


----------



## brokenbudget (May 7, 2013)

i use that stuff from that place i buy it from. it's cheaply expensive and works mostly.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 7, 2013)

Finnman said:


> I like Green Earth Technologies - G-OIL® - Bar & Chain
> 
> All American Biodegradable and works as well as the Husqvarna Oil I still use occasionally.
> (_When I say it works "As Well" as the Husqvarna oil I mean I cant tell the difference_)



We use this if we're working by a pond or garden


----------



## Chris-PA (May 7, 2013)

ttyR2 said:


> Old engine oil strained through a pair of ladies nylons to filter out the metal chunks, obviously. :msp_biggrin:


Only if it's synthetic - you don't want to cheese out with the cheap stuff!



KenJax Tree said:


> 18.99 for bar oil:bang: there is no need to spend that much or even use just Stihl oil. If you want good tacky oil use Itasca its about $7-$9 a gallon


I've been using the Itasca in cooler weather - it seemed to be thinner than the TSC stuff, but that was just an impression not something I quantified. One of the local big box auto stores carries it.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 7, 2013)

I have never used Husky or Stihl Bar/Chain oil.

My question to somebody that has used both..

Is there a diffrence?


----------



## w8ye (May 7, 2013)

Neither makes their own oil


----------



## AndrewGeib (May 7, 2013)

I'm using motion lotion now got 2 gallons from Bailey's and works great:msp_thumbup:


----------



## AuerX (May 7, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> We use this if we're working by a pond or garden



Professional and Responsible behavior, No doubt your company is doing well. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 7, 2013)

AndrewGeib said:


> I'm using motion lotion now got 2 gallons from Bailey's and works great:msp_thumbup:



Its great but the shipping makes it not worth buying


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 7, 2013)

Whatever is cheapest.


----------



## sgrizz (May 7, 2013)

No one has mentioned echo bar oil. how does this bar oil stack up to the others?


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 7, 2013)

sgrizz said:


> No one has mentioned echo bar oil. how does this bar oil stack up to the others?



I mentioned it on the first page. Our company buys Echo oil in 55 gallon drums and it works fine its just as good as all the others out there,nobody has burned up any bars using it


----------



## Rounder (May 7, 2013)

Last summer I was buying Stihl in 5 gallon pails for about $52.00. Quit running it as soon as it cooled off, but it is good stuff when it gets above 80F or so. Price has probably jumped by now though...


----------



## Englishman02 (May 7, 2013)

is there a product out there to run through your oil tank to clean oiling system or is that not needed?


----------



## Ryan313 (May 7, 2013)

A few weeks ago I was riding my four wheeler on the power lines and I found a branded new gallon jug of husky oil! I went back the next day to look for the file an screech, which I could not locate; although, I did did a second jug that looked like it filled one tank! They looked like they had been left there since last fall. So, I will be using husky bar and chain oil for a while!


----------



## o8f150 (May 7, 2013)

i use the master mechanic bar oil,,, stays very fluid even if it gets 10 degrees out,, has plenty of tack to it,, only draw back its 20.00 gallon,,, so what i do is trading with my echo tech friend for it,,, i built him a cs-400 a while back for 2 gallons of it, not bad for 1 1/2 hours worth of work


----------



## zogger (May 7, 2013)

Englishman02 said:


> is there a product out there to run through your oil tank to clean oiling system or is that not needed?



I rinse tanks out with two stroke mix, when they need it like once in awhile and always with new to me saws. You can cut some regular bar oil with some diesel or kerosene and then run it, just one tank, maybe 10%. That should clean it all out good.

As to a specific branded product for that purpose..never heard of any.


----------



## Englishman02 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AndrewGeib (May 7, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its great but the shipping makes it not worth buying



Yes but it pays if you make a big order with your neighbor


----------



## Festus (May 7, 2013)

I get this stuff called Tall Timber from the local box store. About $8 a gallon. Seems a light viscosity yet stringy. I was wondering if the quality of the bar oil you use is more important, or if you notice a difference more when you are using a long bar. Like 32" or 36" or more.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (May 7, 2013)

I just think my equipment deserves better than used engine oil but, I also only cut seasonaly and only us a few gallons a year. I guess if I where using a few gallons a day my mind would change! I use whats on sale at the farm store or poulan from walmart. I hear that motion lotion is good stuff.


----------



## R DeLawter (May 7, 2013)

cat-face timber said:


> When the wife goes to Walmart I have her pick up a jug or two of Poulan Bar Oil.
> It works good and is cheap.
> 
> The best I have ever ued in some old Motion Lotion my dad had one time.
> ...



I purchased several cases of Motion Lotion from Baileys a couple or more years ago when they offered a free freight promo.
Good Bar Oil


----------



## Stem450Husky (May 7, 2013)

I mainly stick with Husqvarna bar oil. I was given a (new) gallon of Quaker State Dura-Tac (I didnt even know QS made b&c oil...) and it is extremely stringy and tacky. Ran one tank of it in my 650... and what a mess it made inside the cover.


----------



## D. Lane (May 8, 2013)

I have found the Husqvarna bar oil to be excellent. It really flows, but is extremely sticky as well. I have used Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar, Napa, and several others.


----------



## tomscott (May 8, 2013)

*TSC oil too thick for MS180*

I use the TSC stuff in my McCulloch, but it was too thick for my Stihl MS180 to pump. I went back to the Stihl oil for the MS180; it seems quite a bit thinner than the TSC stuff. The MS180 puts out plenty with the Stihl oil. 

Part of the joy of a non-adjustable oiler; can't adjust the oiler, so adjust the oil...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 8, 2013)

been using itaska for a while now 2-3 years have no issues, actually like it better than stihl plus its cheaper and the local hdwr store sells it


----------



## sgrizz (May 10, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I mentioned it on the first page. Our company buys Echo oil in 55 gallon drums and it works fine its just as good as all the others out there,nobody has burned up any bars using it



Sorry kenjax tree, i must of had a brain fart and missed it. thanks


----------



## B Harrison (May 10, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I've run TSC Brand, Stihl's Premium, "woodcutters", BioPlus, Save A Chain, Brad Penn, Poulan.
> 
> And the best combination of price and performance is Save a Chain it's very sticky, and retails for about 10-12$ a gallon.



Save a Chain $9.90 a gallon, best oil I have ever used.


----------



## fearofpavement (May 10, 2013)

I mostly use TSC as I like that it's thick and tacky. I mix it 50/50 with 15w40 motor oil (new) because I get that free.

I also use any partial jugs of oil I find at estate sales and haven't noted any differences in saw performance with any of them. As previously mentioned, probably ANY oil will be fine and what's cheap is probably the best value.

I have in years gone by used drain oil but I think that is best suited for saws with manual oilers. I don't use enough gallons per year to where that now seems appealing.

I do think it is wise to carry a good stock of chainsaw bar oil and mix oil in case there is a disaster. The stuff has a good shelf life and it would be a shame to have a truck full of saws and not have the components to utilize them.


----------



## fearofpavement (May 10, 2013)

Anyone ever tried mixing motor oil and STP together to come up with a "sticky" bar oil mix? I have several cans of STP and don't use it in my engines anymore so was wondering...


----------



## RiverRocket (May 10, 2013)

Englishman02 said:


> is there a product out there to run through your oil tank to clean oiling system or is that not needed?



Rinse it out with Diesel fuel or kerosene


----------



## zogger (May 10, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> I mostly use TSC as I like that it's thick and tacky. I mix it 50/50 with 15w40 motor oil (new) because I get that free.
> 
> I also use any partial jugs of oil I find at estate sales and haven't noted any differences in saw performance with any of them. As previously mentioned, probably ANY oil will be fine and what's cheap is probably the best value.
> 
> ...



I think like that too, but have a stash already if needed in an emergency. I would just go drain some hydraulic outta the random old busted big pieces of equipment kicking around here. What I dont have is a gasoline bulk tank. I DO have the oregon battery saw, three batts, and some solar panels. Also some hand saws, but nothing much quality made at this time, just chinamart cheapies, and one small decent fiskars hand bow saw.

Thats why I am stacking years ahead, emergencies, and/or just get too geezer to wanna do it anymore....in any sort of long term societal emergency, I really dont want to be out chainsawing anyway......


----------

